# Celebrate with us! We have reached 3,000 members!!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Today, we reached the milestone of 3,000 members! Hooray!

We are thankful for all of our members who contribute to make this board a great place to visit.

We want to recognize our 3,000th member... it is *farmshopdad*. Welcome to the boards!

As a welcome gift to you, we want to give you a KindleBoards T-shirt and a signed copy of a book from one of our resident authors, Jeff Hepple.

And, we're going to draw a random drawing of all members who have posted in the past 30 days, for a $25 Amazon gift certificate.

We're the largest independent Kindle site on the web, and we're growing fast. Thanks for being part of this!

- Harvey


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very Cool.  That's a lot of people.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations!  That's quite a milestone!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations to our KindleBoards!  What a success!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to our newest member and congrats to you Harvey for all your hardwork!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards Farmshopdad and congratulations on being our 3000th member.

Dori #100


----------



## farm3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow--- I don't know what to say.
Thank you for the warm welcome and I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome to Kindle Boards!

Congratulations on this milestone, Harvey. You make this a great place to call home.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, check out our KindleBoards T-shirts at Zazzle. Let me know which one you want, and size/color, and we'll get it to ya. (You can PM me with that information, and your shipping address.)

http://www.zazzle.com/kindleboards


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah 3000!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, farmshopdad!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesomesauce!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats to farmshopdad!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats & welcome!  You'll love it here!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations farmshopdad and Kindleboards!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Harvey, and this is only the beginning!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

farmshopdad said:


> Wow--- I don't know what to say.
> Thank you for the warm welcome and I look forward to getting to know you all.


Welcome, farmshopdad! Congratulations and glad to have you here!

And congratulations in advance to our other surprise winner, whoever it may be....

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome farmshopdad and congrats on being our 3000th member!!!!

Let the party begin~~~Whoooo Hooooo


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome farmshopdad.
Nice work intinst.
We are readers here, so imagine: sparklers, confetti, margaritas, cake (preferably chocolate) and noise makers.  
Ok, intinst did a neat job of providing fireworks (better than sparklers).
So let's all go get our own margaritas and cake.
Welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WELOME!!!  Glad you are here!!!

(who knew joining an internet discussioN board would get you presents, huh?)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to #3000 and welcome to KB!  Thanks to all the mods who make this such a wonderful place to hang out, just love it here


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome farmshopdad and congrats!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome farmshopdad.  You picked a perfect time to join us here at the Boards.  You'll find friendly, helpful, interesting, and very funny folks here.  Can't wait to read more of your posts.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, welcome farmshopdad!!!

Congratulations on 3000 members, can't wait to see you in your Kindleboards tshirt.  Hmmm. I wonder where I stored mine, haven't worn it in awhile.  I'll have to dig it out in your honor...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Tonight we'll do the random drawing to choose a winner from among our recent posters.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you joined.
Now we can PARTY


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats Farmshopdad and welcome to the asylum!


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to farmshopdad, our 3000th member! And congrats to Kindleboards!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome farmshopdad! 

Melissa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome farmshopdad and congrats on being #3000!!*

KindleBoards Rock...KindleBoards Rock...KindleBoards Rock...KindleBoards Rock


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the board and congratulations for being number 3000.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations!  I just joined last week, I think I was #2903.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome and congratulations farmshopdad!  Hope to see a pic of you in your new Kindle t-shirt holding Jeff's book!

(not too overwhelming - all of this, eh?  )


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations to  farmshopdad on being the 3000 member and Welcome.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

YAY you're here!! Welcome farmshopdad!! 
Now, lets have lotsa cake and margaritas!! (doesn't sound so good together, but I bet we can make it work!)
This is a great place, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.  
kjn


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome, farmshopdad.

{runs off to arrange dancing in the streets!  }

patrisha


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yipee Skipee - Let me add my welcome to #3000, farmshopdad!  Hope you enjoy your time with all these great folks and we look forward to getting to know you!  To Harvey and all the rest of the fantastic mods - Congratulations to you too for all your hard work making this just a great forum that is attracting so many people!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi farmshopdad - sure hope your wife is not toooooo terribly jealous of all the attention you are getting, after all it was her reading a kindle that got you here! But we are glad to have you bot here and look forward to hearing from you. BTW did you find some good books to read last night when you headed to the Book Korner?

In case you have not guessed we are planning a HUGH party with fireworks, and cake, and pie, and margaritas, and coffee and tea and BBQ and steak and chicken and whatever YOU want!

WOO HOO

Betsy - you got a special hat for him?


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, KindleBoards and welcome Farm Shop Dad.​
If everyone would forgive a little sentimentality, I'd like to thank Leslie for bringing us all together and Harvey for all the work he's done making this forum special. This is a terrific place. Since following Leslie here from Amazon, I've learned countless valuable lessons, made many new friends and have found a few old ones. You're a great bunch. Thanks to everyone for making KindleBoards what it has become.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Congratulations, KindleBoards and welcome Farm Shop Dad.​
> If everyone would forgive a little sentimentality, I'd like to thank Leslie for bringing us all together and Harvey for all the work he's done making this forum special. This is a terrific place. Since following Leslie here from Amazon, I've learned countless valuable lessons, made many new friends and have found a few old ones. You're a great bunch. Thanks to everyone for making KindleBoards what it has become.


I'll drink to that! Welcome Farmshopdad!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Bring on the margaritas and cake....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Farmshopdad!
Kindleboards is addictive and lots of fun.


----------



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

Woot!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, Congrats Kindleboards from Member # Eleven Twelve - joined in December. What growth!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome Farm Shop Dad! I'm sure you'll enjoy this place as much as I have. Everyone is really friendly and really helpful, if you have any Kindle questions, just post em, someone is bound to have an answer.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome Farmshopdad, we are always happy to add to our cult, uh, I mean group. It is nice to add not just a number, but a new personality, new view point, new opinion to our collective, making us a richer bunch! Thank you for joining us!


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats to Kindle Boards!  I've only been a member for a few days but I have found this to be the best Kindle resource on the web!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats farmshopdad!

BTW, how do I find out what # member I am?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

If you hover your cursor over your name and look at the bottom of your browser there will be info in the stats bar, the number at the end of the info line is your member number.
You are #195


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations FarmShopDad!

And Welcome to all of our new members. I think you will like how wonderfully friendly and helpful everybody is. We have a lot of fun here.

More congrats need to go to Harvey and all the mods, you make this a great place to be. Of all the forums I have visited/read/lurked, this is the first that I have actually joined and taken up residence.

Whooo Hooo, KindleBoards!

KindleKay - you must have been baking all night, that cake is beautiful!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kim said:


> Congratulations FarmShopDad!
> 
> And Welcome to all of our new members. I think you will like how wonderfully friendly and helpful everybody is. We have a lot of fun here.
> 
> ...


That's why she had the Margaritas ready


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> That's why she had the Margaritas ready


In that case, I'm glad she was up all night. Because the margarita tasted REAL good!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay us!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay the cake is beautiful and the margaritas aren't so shabby either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome to our corner of the world Farmshopdad! We've been waiting for you!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome, farmshopdad, and congratulations!  This is one of the nicest, most intelligent groups out here, and any question you have about the Kindle, or anything else, really, will be answered here!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Kindleboards & Farmshopdad!  

(And Harvey - thanks for all you do - and to all you moderators as well!)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome farmshopdad!!!  Glad you are here, look forward to reading your posts.  Harvey and all the Mods, you all do a great job managing the forum and taking care to make sure everyone has a positive experience.  This is the only forum I have ever belonged to and have met some great people, everyone is very friendly and helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats and a big thank you to Harvey and all moderators for giving us a wonderful place to hang out at.  This is like visiting family.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesomeness! And unlike a lot of other boards I've frequented in the past, it's a high number of people being active, not simply a high number of members and just a few posting.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats farmshopdad! Thanks to Harvey and all the mods. This is a great place.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers! Yes, way to go KindleBoards and farmshopdad.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

It's where all the cool kids post!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent!  Congrats Harvey!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, thank you site founders for keeping this place going!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Farmshopdad!  So glad you are here...

I joined in December and had never been a part of a board/forum/chat/whatever before...I think I found it from a link from somewhere...honestly have no idea...I may have googled kindle...I've learned so much not just about Kindles.  I've laughed a lot!  I'm grateful to have found this place...thanks Harvey and all the mods...woo hoo!!!

Lee Ann


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Harvey and WELCOME Farmshopdad!  It's your lucky day!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I think this is  great group of people here.  I've learned a lot and discovered some great books.  Thanks Harvey, thanks all.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow! awesome!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thought I should stop by and give a big pat on the back to farmshopdad also.  and maybe a hug or two  
I wanted to let you all know that he is away tonight so he won't be on but he is a little overwelmed by all the attention.

I did want to give Harvey and all the Mods. a shout out and let them know we appreciate all the hard work it takes to keep this board going. Boards like this don't just happen they are a LOT of hard work.

P.S. I'm telling dad he needs to change his name to farm3000 when he gets back.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats. I kind of thought there were more people around. It seems like a really active board for so few people.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> Thought I should stop by and give a big pat on the back to farmshopdad also.  and maybe a hug or two
> I wanted to let you all know that he is away tonight so he won't be on but he is a little overwelmed by all the attention.
> 
> I did want to give Harvey and all the Mods. a shout out and let them know we appreciate all the hard work it takes to keep this board going. Boards like this don't just happen they are a LOT of hard work.
> ...


Oh, Farmwife you are the best half of FarmshopDad? Wonderful! Thanks for letting us know...

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome Farmwife.  Great to have another couple here.
deb


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, Farmwife you are the best half of FarmshopDad? Wonderful! Thanks for letting us know...
> 
> L


He's been my better half for nearly 33 years.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats to Leslie, Harvey, and all the other moderators who have made this board not only a great success, but a joy to visit    Celebrate!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow - we got a Farmshopdad and a (mrs)farmwife and a Big Al and a Mrs Big Al - who else?

Congrats Farmwife for converting dad!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kreelanwarrior, Mike, and his wife, ScrappingForever.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome farmshopdad!  I'm sure you'll love it here.

Congrats to Kindleboards, 3000 members is a huge milestone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW! 3000! *happy dance*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, that's fun to learn that farmshopdad and farmwife are a couple! 

My wife is also on these boards, although she's not an active poster. Her member name (appropriately) is KindleWidow.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

To cap off this celebration, it's time for another giveaway! We will draw member numbers until we find a member who has posted within the past 30 days. That lucky person will win a $25 Amazon gift certificate! 

So, I've rolled the giant number wheel into the lobby of our KindleBoards global headquarters. Let's give 'er a big spin...  stand by for our winner...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome FarmShopDad!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh how exciting!  Congrats to whoever the winner is.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our winner of a $25 Amazon gift certificate is...  Panjo! 

Congrats to Panjo, and thanks to all of our members. Your comments about the site are very kind, and energizing. You all make this an enjoyable place to be. 

Panjo, please PM me with the email address that you want the gift cert to go to. 

PS: We'll be kicking off our next giveaway on April 2. Don't miss it that one...!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Largest and best!!  Thanks for letting us know about reaching 3,000 members, Harvey. 


Oooh, a giveaway kick off on my birthday!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Ignore the 'boo' at the end!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats to Panjo on winning the Amazon Gift Certificate!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations Panjo!

And welcome, farmshopdad.

And here is to your next big milestone, Harvey, the big 5000! At the rate your site is growing, you'll be celebrating that milestone in no time.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is great! 3000+ members - and the numbers keep on growing. This is a testament how good Kindle is! Keep it up!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Harvey said:


> To cap off this celebration, it's time for another giveaway! We will draw member numbers until we find a member who has posted within the past 30 days. That lucky person will win a $25 Amazon gift certificate!
> 
> So, I've rolled the giant number wheel into the lobby of our KindleBoards global headquarters. Let's give 'er a big spin... stand by for our winner...


Wow this sounds a very nice incentive! Let me make more posts then.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> Thought I should stop by and give a big pat on the back to farmshopdad also.  and maybe a hug or two
> I wanted to let you all know that he is away tonight so he won't be on but he is a little overwelmed by all the attention.
> 
> I did want to give Harvey and all the Mods. a shout out and let them know we appreciate all the hard work it takes to keep this board going. Boards like this don't just happen they are a LOT of hard work.
> ...


Farmwife...WELCOME!! And thanks for telling us farmshopdad is away...I was beginning to think we might have scared him off with all of our enthusiasm!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Panjo! More books, more books...

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Panjo.  What a great prize.  And you don't even have to go to Coinstar to get it. 
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Panjo, wow $25 to buy new books, decisions, decisions...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations Panjo!!!!!

The activity level here - and not just the social posts either - is great.
We have had several lurkers join and post this week.
How awesome is that? (I don't really say awesome much, so I thought I would here).


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations Panjo!!!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

CONGRATS Panjo! Hope you find some awesome (word from Geoff) books 

WOO HOO HOO


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*WOO HOO Panjo!!! Congrats on your Amazon GC! Time for book shopping.... *


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Panjo!]


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah panjo!!!


----------



## farm3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulation Panjo on the gift cert.

Thanks to everyone joining in this celebration which I believe is much more for Harvey and his helpers here at KindleBoards.
As for me I didn't do anything special to deserve all this attention.
I was really just looking for a cheap place to buy books and farmwife suggested I check out KindleBoards for leads on free/cheap books.

As you can see by my name it has changed to farm3000, at farmwife's suggestion. Then she had to tell me how to go about changing it.
Again thanks everyone for the celebration.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

We LOVE a party and you just happened to be the lucky spot where this one landed.  Congratulations!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

farmshopdad:  WELCOME!!  Congrats to #3000 from #153.  There is a prerequisite for membership: besides loving to read; one must love margaritas. Every party we have on these boards involves copious amounts of margaritas.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> farmshopdad: WELCOME!! Congrats to #3000 from #153. There is a prerequisite for membership: besides loving to read; one must love margaritas. Every party we have on these boards involves copious amounts of margaritas.


and cake and pie and sparklers and and and and and


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations! That's awesome.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I still think all 3000 members should get a $20 amazon gift card Harvey...............I mean come on that's _only _ $60,000


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pomlover2586 said:


> I still think all 3000 members should get a $20 amazon gift card Harvey...............I mean come on that's _only _ $60,000


We could do that, but we just blew our meager budget on this billboard in Grand Central Station.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL Very nice.......but I vote for the gift cards over the billboard!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish I'd known! These ones cost a bundle, too.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And this celebrity endorsement we paid for has been an abject failure... I guess her fans don't read much.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow! Id actually be interested to know what those thing cost if your interested in sharing! Those are fantastic!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> wow! Id actually be interested to know what those thing cost if your interested in sharing! Those are fantastic!


Have fun here: http://www.photofunia.com/

Those are awesome Harvey!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

ROFLMAO Oh boy did I fall for it!  Nice one Harvey! Now where's my gift card since you saved so much on those endorsements?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Waiting on your funny story Harvey...we know you have one!!!  What gives?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, while Harvey was diddling around with Paris, Hugh and I were chatting:


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I no ken Kindle....U no Ken Kindle.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey,
I think we need to post those adverts in places like Amazon!
Would they let us?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty sure they would not! But they're fun to play with here.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pomlover2586 said:


> ROFLMAO Oh boy did I fall for it!  Nice one Harvey! Now where's my gift card since you saved so much on those endorsements?


You're a good sport, pomlover! I appreciate that.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie, whoever invented the Polaroid dress was a genius! He deserves some sort of prize, right along with the guy who invented the curved shower curtain rod.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's KindleBoards on Oscar Night:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I actually thought that was Leslie with died hair and a new waist  

You mean they were not real ads?  You had me fooled along with Pom


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry! Those mock-ups are a little "too" good.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Welcome to Kindle Boards!
> 
> Congratulations on this milestone, Harvey. You make this a great place to call home.


I can't say it any better than this..... Harvey and our moderators make and keep this the place I want to be........ farmshopdad...... you'll find information here.... you'll find advice and answers to questions here..... you'll find free and bargain books for your Kindle here..... but, most important of all.... you'll find a great group of people and good friends here!!! Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

HARVEY - you never told us she was a big fan of yours


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Sorry! Those mock-ups are a little "too" good.


Hey don't apologize - I loved it - just wish they were for real


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Leslie, whoever invented the Polaroid dress was a genius! He deserves some sort of prize, right along with the guy who invented the curved shower curtain rod.


ROTFL


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


>


Ah, I remember that, Jeff - that was the pic that she attached to her Moderator application form.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Ah, I remember that, Jeff - that was the pic that she attached to her Moderator application form.


She has a Kindle? Other than her own tattoos, what does she read?


----------



## aaco (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm happy to be part of this community!  The Kindleboards are full of great information and warm, welcoming participants.  Congratulations!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats on being #3000 farm3000 

Congrats to Panjo for winning the gc )*


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> She has a Kindle? Other than her own tattoos, what does she read?


I just checked the Amazon database and we seem to have multiple requests from user "ajolie" to have *People* put on the Kindle, along with *OK*, *Star*, *Cosmopolitan*, and *GQ*.

JB


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

gotcha leslie

you had me for a moment tho  

too good to be true LOL LOL LOL


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeff Bezos said:


> I just checked the Amazon database and we seem to have multiple requests from user "ajolie" to have *People* put on the Kindle, along with *OK*, *Star*, *Cosmopolitan*, and *GQ*.
> 
> JB


Mr B,

Any truth to the rumor you are offering a $100 Amazon gift card to the first 5 people that send you a photo with your handsome mug as a screensaver on their K2? Or is this a sting operation by the Amazon police to catch those bad folks that have used the screensaver hack to compromise your perfect product?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Mr B,
> 
> Any truth to the rumor you are offering a $100 Amazon gift card to the first 5 people that send you a photo with your handsome mug as a screensaver on their K2? Or is this a sting operation by the Amazon police to catch those bad folks that have used the screensaver hack to compromise your perfect product?


Officially, I take the position that the only screensavers available for the Kindle are the 25 that come pre-loaded.

Officially, I take the position that Harry Potter books are not available for the Kindle.

Officially, I take the position that the eforcity cable cannot be used to charge the K1.

Unofficially, I am reading *Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone *on my eforcity charging K1 and when it goes to sleep, I'll be looking at a picture of me, but that's all off the record.

JB


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just bumping this up as a reminder, we've added 50 members this month so far to put us over3650. Might be time to start thinking about #4000.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay! Getting ready for the #4000 celebration!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey you know that I am always ready for sparklers, confetti, margaritas and chocolate cake.

(I know that it probably is getting old........but you are growing to expect it of me, right?)

Just Sayin.........


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> Yay! Getting ready for the #4000 celebration!


Margaritas and Smirnoff Ice are the alcohol beverages I ever drink (Maybe 1 every 3 months). If you have a Chilis restuarant near you...try their "Top Shelf Margarita" blended. Yummy.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been away for a few days and I just want to say that several key members of these boards have VERY active imaginations.  

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Who? Us?


Have a drink.










Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Who? Us?
> 
> 
> Have a drink.
> ...


M-m-m, they really look good!


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Approaching 4000 how exciting!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations on the milestone!

May you reach the next one in half the time...


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!! Congrads man!!  We are one huge board.  I want a t-shirt too.  Okay so Kindle is the way, the only way!!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very cool.  3000+ members and i'm STILL the ugliest of them all


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> very cool. 3000+ members and i'm STILL the ugliest of them all


Don't make me post my recent picture of myself with my wacky eyebrows....it's not cute...LOL!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Eyebrows? I thought you were a cat!


----------

